# Any bonus certificates for deposits?



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 14, 2008)

Is TPI currently offer any bonus certificates for 2009 deposits?


----------



## TPIRep (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello...
At this time, we do not have any current promotions.

Thanks for checking with us.


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 18, 2008)

*join the TP Vacation Club*

We joined the TP Vacation Club and geta bonus week with each deposit.


----------

